# Can a post-menopausal woman be a surrogate?



## kanga

ie, can an embryo created from my egg & dh's sperm, be implanted in a post-menopausl woman's uterus?

thank you x


----------



## kanga

anyone ?!


----------



## faun

According to IVF.net yes woman who has gone through the menopause can have IVF using your egg and oh's sperm so long as your eggs are healthy.


----------



## morri

Has been done before. with hormone treat ment you can do this.


----------



## kaylynn040485

my sil is about to undergo ivf. she has went through the menopause at a young age so cannot conceive naturally so a donor egg and her oh sperm are being fetilised then insterted into sil so yes it can defo be done in a post menopausal woman. Kx


----------

